# My First 2 Leesville Muskies



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

Been hitting that lake fairly hard for muskies since April. I had follows and I had some exciting strikes but could never seem to hook them and get'em in the boat.

That all changed over 4th of July! I got my first 2 muskies 15 minutes apart!!

It wasn't as exciting as I was hoping until I went to net them. Then all hell broke loose!! When they don't want to be netted they show their true power! 

Well, I am hooked on muskies for sure. I'm retiring from Bass for awhile, back and arms can't take it anymore.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations on two fine catches I would love to hook into on of these.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catches, gratz man... good lookin' fish.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Great fish, 15 minutes apart wow! Any guess on length or weight?


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

From what I can see of it, I like that boat. What kind is is ? could you post a few pics of it. 
thanks John


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

whats the limit?


----------



## klondike_mike (Jul 12, 2007)

great fish . when i lived in canada we caught muskie but mostly pike.again great fish.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Leesville is a 10 hp limit.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Im ready anybody elase!


----------



## Muskieman96 (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE FISH! Congratulations.


----------



## fishinking (May 17, 2004)

First pic looks a lot like Burr Oak.....


----------



## Ohiobowhunter (Jul 9, 2007)

Great pics.....

I hooked one like that this year as well.....and you are right.....show them a net and getting ready to rumble!

Bow


----------



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

It's for sale at McGuire Marine in Carrollton. Right at the north fork of Leesville. I traded it in last week. 



Deadwood said:


> From what I can see of it, I like that boat. What kind is is ? could you post a few pics of it.
> thanks John


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow those are some nice fish. GOOD JOB!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish! I think I may need to get some trolling gear!!! :B


----------

